# ISO-TNT Noodle Bowl Broth



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 21, 2014)

For lunch on this dreay, damp and cool day
I made us Deluxe Noodles Bowls.
Here's my problem, I just can't get the
broth right, you know, that authentic Japanese
taste.  
I use powdered Dashi and chicken broth and water.
DH _always_ tastes the broth first, "NOPE", 
and shakes his head. 

Back home in Hawaii, I rarely made
Deluxe Won Ton Mein as we call it, 
mainly because you could get it very cheap
at little Mom&Pop places all over, why bother
trying to make it at home? 

HELP?


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 21, 2014)

Just a guess here Kgirl, but what about adding a little fish sauce? I'm new to fish sauce, but I've found it sure brightens up lots of stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, fish sauce.  Maybe some miso or soy sauce?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 21, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Just a guess here Kgirl, but what about adding a little fish sauce? I'm new to fish sauce, but I've found it sure brightens up lots of stuff.



Hmmm, that might work, only thing is 
both DH and I are allergic to shell seafood, 
isn't Fish Sauce made from shellfish? Not sure ... 



Dawgluver said:


> Yes, fish sauce.  Maybe some miso or soy sauce?



Oh, I forgot to mention that I do add 
a slash of shoyu just before service.

I wish that I could go into one of those
small noodle joints and watch or even ask how they
make their broth.  
Here in the middle of the desert, there is no 
such thing, within say 75-100 miles, 
and so this is why I have been trying to get this.
Won Ton Mein is like Chicken Noodle Soup for us, 
only better.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 21, 2014)

Check the fish sauce label.  Most are made from fermented anchovies.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 21, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 22248
> 
> For lunch on this dreary, damp and cool day
> I made us Deluxe Noodles Bowls.
> ...



oops, I should really have said that Asian flavor... noodle bowls
are present in Chinese, Japanese, Taiwanese, Vietnamese, Mongolian, Laotian, Filipino ... I'l stop there. 
@Dawgluver, I'll take a better look with my _reading glasses_ 
the next time I find some fish sauce.  
Does anyone have a favorite brand?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2014)

Fish sauce does seem to be a common ingredient in these two recipes. Three Crabs is a good brand. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/04/skillet-rice-noodle-bowl-shrimp-vegetables-recipe.html

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/01/spicy-noodle-bowl-beef-and-mango-recipe.html

People gave favorite brands in this thread, too: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/asian-market-faves-85635.html


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 21, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Fish sauce does seem to be a common ingredient in these two recipes. Three Crabs is a good brand.
> 
> Skillet Rice Noodle Bowl with Shrimp and Vegetables | Serious Eats : Recipes
> 
> ...



Fantastic GG, so many mahalos (thanks) for those links!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2014)

You're welcome


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd expect to see some common flavors in the broth.  Cilantro, tamari, ginger, garlic, miso...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 22, 2014)

I guess I'm trying to replicate the broth
that is used in the take-out noodle soups
available in Hawaii.
So I sat and thought about it and I think
I might have it. 
Chicken stock, reduced by 20%
with a piece of fresh Ginger and pork bones, white pepper
and soy sauce.  
In Hawaii, it's alot of Cantonese cooking methods.
Now we just need another yucky day or someone not feeling well, 
not that's what I wish for, it's just that's when a big
noodle bowl tastes the most comforting.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2014)

Are you familiar with Steamy Kitchen? She specializes in Asian-inspired recipes. I have her first book and I love her recipes. Here's a link that searches for "noodle soup" on her site:

You searched for noodle soup - Steamy Kitchen Recipes

As you mentioned, there are lots of options depending on which cuisine and meat or seafood you're using (if any - there are some for miso, as well).


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 22, 2014)

Interesting GG


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 23, 2014)

First I would make chicken stock using bones, feet etc. Then I would use that to make the soup stock for that I would add Kombu, ginger, dried fish (bonito flakes or dried anchovies) and a little salt. Just before serving strain and adjust seasoning with soy or fish sauce. 

My favorite fish sauce is red boat. it only has 2 ingredients anchovies and sea salt. It is hard to find and more expensive but worth it even if I have to mail order it.

But this recipe also looks good http://www.aidamollenkamp.com/2012/01/healthy-saimin-recipe/


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 23, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> ... snipped
> 
> But this recipe also looks good Shrimp and Vegetable Saimin Recipe



OH MY GRAVY ALL OVER MY TWO SCOOPS RICE (that's OMG! in my world)
That's it, Aida hit the nail on the head, I think anyways.  I would have to leave the shrimp in any form out, allergic dontchaknow.
ZIPPY'S, that's the the first place DH and I stop at on our way from the Honolulu airport to his sister's house (well that and Genki's Sushi, just depneds).
Aida got me! 
So many MAHALO's PP!


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 23, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> OH MY GRAVY ALL OVER MY TWO SCOOPS RICE (that's OMG! in my world)
> That's it, Aida hit the nail on the head, I think anyways.  I would have to leave the shrimp in any form out, allergic dontchaknow.
> ZIPPY'S, that's the the first place DH and I stop at on our way from the Honolulu airport to his sister's house (well that and Genki's Sushi, just depneds).
> Aida got me!
> So many MAHALO's PP!



Glad you like the link. Hopefully that gets you the flavor you're looking for. 

BTW: I will be out your way come January. I will be in and around Douglas.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 24, 2014)

PP, never been to Douglas before. Is your trip for business?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 24, 2014)

Most of the ramen places I have been to recently use a pork-based broth for a lot of their soups.

In addition to soy sauce or fish sauce you might want to consider gochujang.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 24, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> PP, never been to Douglas before. Is your trip for business?



Yep it will be for business.


----------

